# Beethoven - Fur Elise (Classical Guitar Fingerstyle)



## sakuarius102 (Nov 23, 2016)

Hello everyone, I want to share with all of you a version I have recorded of famous theme Beethoven - For Elise.

It is played with a solid Spanish guitar Prudencio Saez. Many thanks and any comments or criticism I appreciate it B#(*

Many thanks and good weekend friends !!


----------

